# Someone please hear my plea and request?



## Eternal Myst (Aug 17, 2009)

can someone edit this image, for some other forum i am taking part in since, no good editing programs are currently installed on my pc.



can someone git rid of the current text and replace it with 



Does the pain weigh out the pride?
And you look for a place to hide?
Did someone break your heart inside?
You're in ruins​

in a nice red and white font..., and write somewhere along the arm in a nice fashion "Kais"....which is my name...in red. and along the arm.,..





Spoiler





















I know this sounds like a crazy request, but Im on my knees, guise!


Pretty please...I will give you karma...


----------



## Jaems (Aug 17, 2009)

The image isn't working.

Don't hotlink, bro, rehost with ImageShack or another hosting site.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 17, 2009)

okay i just uploaded it to tinypic, and i will fix the first post.



Spoiler


----------



## rctgamer3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Something like this?



Spoiler


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes thats, perfect!, even though I was looking for a more exotic font, that looks nice.

Thank you.


----------



## rctgamer3 (Aug 17, 2009)

What sort of exotic font do you want?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 17, 2009)

never mind, I like it!


Thanks again for it.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 17, 2009)

Despite you already having one, I tried it myself out of boredom.
Meh, 4-5 minutes in PS.

Edit: bah, code messed up it'll brb haha

Re:Edit: It's back, spoiler tag is broken though


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks twiffles, I like it alot.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 21, 2009)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Despite you already having one, I tried it myself out of boredom.
> Meh, 4-5 minutes in PS.
> 
> Edit: bah, code messed up it'll brb haha
> ...


I like it!  BUT: You missed redding one of the emo words! *PAIN*.  Otherwise, very nice touch


----------

